# أحكام المحاكم الأجنبية Decisions of Foreign Courts > أحكام المحكمة العليا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية >  HOLDER, ATTORNEY GENERAL, ET AL. v. HUMANI-TARIAN LAW PROJECT ET AL.

## لارين

HOLDER, ATTORNEY GENERAL, ET AL. v. HUMANI-
TARIAN LAW PROJECT ET AL.
CERTIORARI TO THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS FOR THE NINTH CIRCUIT
No. 08–1498. Argued February 23, 2010—Decided June 21, 2010*

----------

